# Where to get advice on buying a site with a derelict cottage on it.



## lionstour (9 Feb 2010)

I am thinking of buying a site that has a derilict cottage on it.  I know ther could be a hundred and one issues surrounding this especially planning matters etc.  Can anyone recommend where I can get good advice on something like this.


----------



## DBK100 (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Where to get advice on buying a site with a derilict cottage on it.*

Depending on what your priorities are you could talk to:
-An Architect,
-An Engineer,
-Other Building Professional.

I would imagine that many be happy to arrange an initial consultation without obligation.

You would need to post more info to get useful feedback here.
-What Local Authority area is it in?
-Have you had anyone survey its current condition?
-Can the existing fabric be retained at all?
-Are there services nearby?
-Will you need to substantially extend it?

Information that is going to be of any use to you will be based on the specifics of the site & ruin you are considering. Every site & structure will have its own issues to be dealt with: -Feasibility, -Planning Issues, -Services, -Projected Build Costs, -Site Costs, -Structural Condition, -Measures to Upgrade Environmental Performance, -Finance Availability, Floor Space Requirements, etc. etc.

DBK100 - MESH Architects
http://www.mesh.ie/


----------



## onq (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Where to get advice on buying a site with a derilict cottage on it.*

Talk to your area planner.
The days of being able to "restore" cottages like this are gone in come counties AFAIK, but not in others.
The reception you may get could depend in part on whether or not you have previous or current connections to the area its in, like Tom Kitt in Ballymoney.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article5950519.ece
[broken link removed]
You sould also try divine intervention.

ONQ.


----------



## lionstour (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## onq (10 Feb 2010)

You're welcome. Let's see if its any use... 

Donegal has very interesting development plan provisions on this subject.

A working knowledge of them might help prepare you for wherever your site is.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------

